# Alexander Clark Mfg. Co. London



## 1967stu

The previous post reminded me about the pocket watch I was left by my Great Grandad.I will post some photos within the next few days. A brief description;

Approx 3" dia.

Big winder on top with a chain loop above (no chain).

What appears to be a silver coloured (plated?) case.

White face with roman numerals and a seconds dial at 6 o'clock position.

My Great Grandad used to work on the railways so I suspect it may have somthing to do with his job. Just guessing.

Any ideas?

cheers stu


----------



## 1967stu

Sorry it tok so long but I have taken some photos and I'll try to attach them to this post.


----------



## 1967stu

I'll try again :*****:

www.maj.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?i=1299177

www.maj.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?i=1299184

www.maj.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?i=1299181

Hopefully these will work.


----------



## 1967stu

Im certainly building up my posts today.

This time I'm sure it'll work. 

***Images taken out to try to stop Stan from freaking out







***

I know TOO BIG !!!

I'll try again


----------



## jasonm

Youll get there !


----------



## 1967stu

Any ideas how to resize. Do I resize before i upload to the web , if so how?


----------



## jasonm

Halfway down this page HERE is a application you can download, then when installed you can right click on your image and use the new 'resize image' option...Choose either 'small' or 'medium' and this will make a ney copy of your photo but smaller....It will give it the same name but have (small) or (medium) after the file name, you may have to remove the (small) name part of the file name before you can uplaod it to your host....


----------



## 1967stu

I've tried photoshop. One picture at a time I think.










too small?


----------



## 1967stu

Tried the resize prog. but it didn't seem to create a copy or alter them. Gonna have a beer and try again another night.









cheers


----------



## 1967stu

Right here goes. I've had a good sleep and a big breakfast so let's try again


----------



## jasonm

Woo Hoo!

Certainly getting there...

Bigger ! Bigger!!










( you just know that no-one will know anything about your watch dont you after all your effort







, still, its character building dont you think?







)


----------



## 1967stu

I keep altering the size but it doesn't wany to show any bigger . What are the recommended sizes to post?


----------



## jasonm

Are you useing the Microsoft resizer from the link?

I use Maj well so its not your hosting service....

I use the 800 x 600 setting...


----------



## 1967stu

jasonm I am but it doesn't save the altered picture. If it does I can't find them


----------



## 1967stu




----------



## 1967stu

Oh Yes! and now for the other 2.

I hope after all this messing about someone can help me


----------



## 1967stu




----------



## 1967stu

Oh I give up. Why is this one smaller than the others when i resized them all at the same time.


----------



## 1967stu

I didn't think such a simple post would take up 2 pages.


----------



## langtoftlad

Don't fret - in another couple of pages, you'll find the "edit" button


----------



## 1967stu

Edit. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## langtoftlad

Admit it - you're just getting your post count up to fifty, all within your very own thread























Hey Mods! Are we gonna allow that







?


----------



## 1967stu

Not my original intention, but hey looks like I might get close to it.


----------



## 1967stu

Anybody out there can help me or is it just a cheap everyday pocket watch?

Looks like I'm not retiring just yet


----------



## pg tips

sorry mate not an expert but that movt does look very plain. keep doing the lotto


----------

